

Mountain Lion without skeuomorphism - daniel02216
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/14/3331466/mountain-lion-without-skeumorphism

======
jaredcwhite
Voted this up just so we can have a discussion. I hate the non-skeu'ed
versions, they look terribly boring to me. Might suit a corporate cube farm
though.

Seriously, I don't understand the hate against skeu. I've been a designer
(graphics and UI) for decades and I've always appreciated UIs with textures
and 3D elements and color gradients and such. I used to enjoy using Kai's
Power Tools, Bryce, etc. with 24-bit 3D UIs back in the day when the Win98 or
Mac interfaces looked like pixelated garbage by comparison. I swore I'd switch
to any platform or OS that offered a UI like the MetaTools stuff. First one
was (surprise) Mac OS X. And since then Apple has (with a few misteps) done a
great job of crafting modern, sophisticated UIs.

Anyway, whatever floats your boat. Just so you know I'm not a total fanboy, I
do like what Microsoft is doing with Metro/Windows 8 as well. Completely
different aesthetic but one I can appreciate too.

